# Water Damage Job



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

paulie said:


> Carpetbagger.
> 
> What ya goin to do when we sell Detroit to Canada?
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Why would you buy in Detroit when all the suburbs are as cheap
The house down the street from me sold for $9k and my house use to be valued at $150k is now worth $20k Thanks Bank of America
Houses are selling for $9,000 to $30,000k in my City:thumbup:
Well I sold two of my ladder 40' and 38' for $500:laughing: I haven't used them in years so it was good to see those heavy mothers go!:thumbup:
I got some Clown who calls me from Home Cheapo asking me why I am asking so much money for a 28' Heavy Duty Commerical Ladder($275) when he can get one at Home Cheapo for $288 Brand New, Well I said maybe cause those ladders are for Weekend warriors not contractors:laughing: they have a 225lbs rating, my ladders have a 375lbs rating:no: Bone head:laughing:
This jackwad is more then likely one of the Idiots who charges $99 with paint to paint a 12'x 12' room:whistling


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

Frankawitz said:


> Why would you buy in Detroit when all the suburbs are as cheap
> The house down the street from me sold for $9k and my house use to be valued at $150k is now worth $20k Thanks Bank of America
> Houses are selling for $9,000 to $30,000k in my City:thumbup:
> Well I sold two of my ladder 40' and 38' for $500:laughing: I haven't used them in years so it was good to see those heavy mothers go!:thumbup:
> ...


I agree here -- the property values have hay wired in many USA cities --- NOT LA .... still in high profit margins.......... you can get top buck 4 your ladders bro ....post it on craigslist ... it will selll .... best luck.... peace ..arty:


----------



## sherllin (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey those wrere moulds right? these are too smelly. You are doing great job. many of people are facing this problem.




Go ahead!:thumbup:


----------

